# Filling Form 1022



## jawaidfaisal (Jan 27, 2011)

Dear All,

I require help in filling form 1022.
I am working in Saudi Arabia on work permit.

Q7)your present country of citizenship

Should i answer Pakistan as i have Pakistani citizenship or i write kingdom of Saudi Arabia coz i have work permit of saudi arabia.

Q4) Relationship status.
I was single when i filed my case, now i am engaged do i have to submit details of my fiancee as well coz she was not included in the application before.


Appreciate any help.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Q7) Pakistan, a work permit is just a visa, you would not have ever gotten Saudi Arabian Citizenship (I think only the king can grant it to non-Saudis).
Q4) Single, until you are married she isn't part of your application. You can amend the application to add her later if you get married before the visa is granted. If you get your visa before you are married then you can get a spouse visa or Prospective marriage visa for her.



jawaidfaisal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I require help in filling form 1022.
> I am working in Saudi Arabia on work permit.
> ...


----------



## jawaidfaisal (Jan 27, 2011)

amaslam said:


> Q7) Pakistan, a work permit is just a visa, you would not have ever gotten Saudi Arabian Citizenship (I think only the king can grant it to non-Saudis).
> Q4) Single, until you are married she isn't part of your application. You can amend the application to add her later if you get married before the visa is granted. If you get your visa before you are married then you can get a spouse visa or Prospective marriage visa for her.


But there is one box in Q4) statung Engaged.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

In that case it is obvious you should select 'Engaged'. Be sure to have some evidences to support this since you may be required to present them.


----------



## jawaidfaisal (Jan 27, 2011)

jawaidfaisal said:


> But there is one box in Q4) statung Engaged.


I am not marking status engaged as there is no formal evidence. Plus there is no other cicumstance change do i still need to fill the form 1022


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

jawaidfaisal said:


> I am not marking status engaged as there is no formal evidence. Plus there is no other cicumstance change do i still need to fill the form 1022


You need to fill the form 1022 regardless...


----------

